# Frameset mit fester Größe zentriert auf Seite setzen?



## Blondchen (14. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte eine HMTL-Seite mit 4 Frames erstellen, die dann zentriert auf der Seite platziert wird. Die Frames sollen alle feste Pixelgrößen erhalten. (siehe Grafik) Leider wird mein Frameset immer auf die gesamte Bildschirmseite skaliert. Gibt es dazu irgendeine Lösung oder kann ich das gar nicht in HTML machen?

Ganz herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Das Blondchen

Hier der Quelltext:

```
<frameset rows="150,200" border="0" frameborder="no" framespacing="0">
		<frameset cols="200,200" border="0" bordercolor="#dddddd" framespacing="0">
			<frame name="LeftFrame" src="obenlinks.html" noresize="noresize" scrolling="no" />
			<frame name="RightFrame" src="obenrechts.html" noresize="noresize" scrolling="no" />
	</frameset>
		<frameset rows="50,150" border="0" bordercolor="#dddddd" framespacing="0">
			<frame name="MenuFrame" src="menu.html" noresize="noresize" scrolling="no" />
			<frame name="BottomFrame" src="unten.html" noresize="noresize" scrolling="no" />
		</frameset>
		<noframes>

			<body></body>
```


----------



## Gainwar (14. März 2007)

Hi,
mit einem normalen Frameset wirst du dir da schwer tun. Die CSS-Variante wäre wohl eher dein Fall.

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/positionierung.htm#overflow
http://www.css4you.de/overflow.html

Gruß Manuel


----------



## LOK (14. März 2007)

Abgesehen davon, dass Frames Suchmaschinen unfreundlich sind... und ich auch die CSS-Version empfehlen würde, gibt es noch die möglichkeit mit iFrames zu arbeiten... diese kannst du auch innerhalb eines Dokumentes positionieren
http://www.w3schools.com/tags/tag_iframe.asp


----------

